# labels cut with scissors



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I was just looking for a RN number on my Starsky and Hutch t-shirt, to try a search on that cool database that Rodney recommends when I noticed something...

If I pull back the Burton label I can see the the manufacturer label has been cut, looks like just with scissors. It's quite funny this is from a major high street shop. Maybe we can all just cut our labels out with scissors and not send them to a place to pluck each one out.

Here's Burtons site, http://www.burtonmenswear.co.uk/promostores/burton/index.html?make_live=yes&promo= (not many if any cool t-shirts on there at the moment, but sometimes you can pick up some retro classics.)

Side note:
I noticed in my new Morplan catalog that they now promote their Brand It service, which is just a design your own label. I may well get some of these for my new brand of t-shirts coming soon...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That's pretty cool about that Brand It service. Is Morplan your distributor for blanks?

There are a lot of smaller t-shirt companies here in the US that cut out the original Hanes or Fruit of the Loom label and put their own in. I guess it's an option for those that don't want to go to an official "relabeling" company.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I have certainly just cut them with scissors before, it's nice to know large high street shops don't mind doing it this way too.

Morplan ( http://www.morplan.com/ ) supply all sorts of goodies for retailers. I get my mailing bags from them, and my documents enclosed envelopes. I just noticed their Brand It service and may well use them. When I do I will report back.


----------

